# What are you looking forward to?



## Melyse

I'm looking forward to saving money and travelling somewhere. Anywhere! I can't wait to see the rest of the world.


----------



## ShyFX

I'm looking forward to moving out and having my own place. 8 months to go and I'll be a free man!


----------



## IndigoGirl

----------------------------------------


----------



## SilentLoner

I'm looking foward to a new season of my favorite shows this month. They're what I look foward to most each week.

I think in short-term.


----------



## Noca

I look forward to having my surgeries done with and getting my pain under control. I also look forward to college next year.


----------



## mismac

I'm also looking forward to moving out and living on my own :yes


----------



## Blue Oval

im looking forward to summer, but on more of a short term Prison Break is back on TV tonight after a little 3 week break they took


----------



## Rintention

I am looking forward to using the "Inter-Loan Library' that I have found out my town's small library is involved with. To me, this means I will have access to borrowing many more Audiobooks that I enjoy so much!

Sincerely-

Rachelle


----------



## andy1984

Getting a permanent job, moving out of my parents place, getting a car and driving around everywhere, getting a gf, traveling to Africa, and having a family is all I can think of now. Of course to be free from SA and making some good friends. And being the great person that is me :lol.


----------



## BulgarianPrincess

Seeing a Placebo concert in 2 days. And Christmas of course.


----------



## SADLiath

I am looking forward to making a cake for my fiance's birthday, and also to getting married.


----------



## jtb3485

I am looking forward to all the stuff I will be learning over my lifetime and I look forward to a good nights sleep and to the day I will finally be comfortable enough around women to have meaningful and successful relationships with them.


----------



## moon37

I look forward to jump starting my career...feeling better and traveling....and spreading love to everyone I know.


----------



## Violette

I am looking forward to a long weekend at the beach for the racing carnival. Nature beckons.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Three weeks from now, when this school term is over.


----------



## Eraserhead

In the short-term: Seeing my counselor on Friday. She's a nice person 

In the long-term: Learning to deal with my SA, getting out my rut, getting over my past, accepting myself and going on to live a happy life


----------



## crazyg

I'm looking forward to tomorrow. I finally feel comfortable at my job and I have fun at it. I can't believe I'm excited about working on Halloween, but I definitely am.


----------



## Gerard

Looking forward to purchasing a new piano this year.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

So far, seeing Tenacious D on the 25th.


----------



## coeur_brise

The winter and winter break.


----------



## Eraserhead

-My roommate is having a mutual friend from our hometown stay with us this weekend. It might end up being fun (at least I'm trying to replace anticipatory anxiety with excitement).
-On Saturday, I'm seeing Borat with some people from SAS


----------



## IndigoGirl

My doctors appointment, I can finally start getting the hell out of this place.


----------



## Blue Oval

tomorrow im seeing the school doctor to get a note so i can cancel my housing contract and commute in the spring


----------



## njodis

The day that I get over this ****ing anxiety. And I WILL do it.


----------



## AlekParker

going back to the psychiatrist next wk!!! :?


----------



## andy1984

Seeing my new g/f for the first time on Saturday.


----------



## Halcyon

Getting this test over with for the college that will dictate how long it is before I can get into nursing or if i can get in at all...

And Hopefully watching the Borat movie on Saturday


----------



## Gerard

I'm volunteering at the Green Festival tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday!!!! http://www.greenfestivals.org


----------



## Eraserhead

Spending the Christmas holidays back home with my mom and my step-sis


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Thanksgiving! Big family dinner, should be fun.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Short term: Friday, when I have no school.

Long term: Entering the temple for the first time. Graduation from college. Having children. Moving to Utah.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## sctork

seven days from today: my boyfriend is flying in from New Jersey to see me!!!!
i get to talk to him every single day but i just can't wait to give him a big hug....such a simple thing can undo all the stress thats built up in me for the last two months that i haven't got to see him 

christmas: i love the holidays, giving gifts is the best! we do a small family gathering every year on christmas eve and its so much fun. the good food, wine, and the closeness of our small group always makes it a huge deal on my list of things to look forward to every year.

next summer/fall: hopefully Denis will be able to move out here by then!! i'm already making space in my closets and drawers for his stuff


----------



## Gerard

My piano recital on December 3. :afr 8) :shock


----------



## pyramidsong

Joanna Newsom coming to Melbourne again in January.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Right now? I'm looking forward to the day i get enough courage to pack my bags and travel by myself.


----------



## Gerard

I look forward to Thanksgiving with my whole entire family.


----------



## Meee

I have nothing to look forward to, really. So much for positive thinking eh.


----------



## smalltowngirl

I'm looking forward to the birth of my sister's baby and Christmas!


----------



## Eraserhead

Christmas holidays, which I'll be spending back home with my "family" :b

Next semester, which should be much more relaxed than this one (only one lab per week!!).

May and June, when I'll be taking the Anthro courses I always wanted to take, and hopefully I'll be working in a Biology lab!

July, when I'll be visiting Bulgaria (and hopefully Serbia too!).


----------



## Gerard

Tomorrow me and my parents are going to window shop for a piano. Yeah. I'm so excited.


----------



## phantomsolstice

I'm looking forward to passing my learners test and being able to drive!!


----------



## phantomsolstice

unsure said:


> Tomorrow me and my parents are going to window shop for a piano. Yeah. I'm so excited.


Awesome. You play piano? Me too.. How long have you played for?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

looking forward to better days.


----------



## Gerard

phantomsolstice said:


> unsure said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow me and my parents are going to window shop for a piano. Yeah. I'm so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. You play piano? Me too.. How long have you played for?
Click to expand...

4 years of lessons when i was a kid.....just played for fun........now im taking piano lessons again........i want to learn some gershwin......

we shopped today and i really want a yamaha u5 upright.........and i know im going to get it. woohoo.

Anway Thanksgiving was fun. I look foward to Christmas too. Yeah!


----------



## IndigoGirl

I'm only looking forward to the holidays and learning how to drive.


----------



## TheContrary

.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

TENACIOUS D CONCERT TONIGHT BAYBEE!
...and I'm looking forward to my next date with a great guy I've been out with a couple times.


----------



## clenched_fist

_Looking forward to a vacation in February._


----------



## Gerard

My new piano


----------



## Gerard

Going back to Sherman Clay on Wednesday and purchasing that piano!


----------



## DixieOrun

I am looking forward to finishing up my master's. I only have two classes to take after the New Year and I am psyched. :boogie 

I am also looking forward to starting my own business. I KNOW it's going to happen!!! :clap


----------



## themousethatroared

I am looking forward to 2007 when I will be visiting my brother and his family across the country.


----------



## sctork

Christmas :banana


----------



## anonymous259

When the Nintendo Wii comes out


----------



## Gerard

Christmas :yes


----------



## gingin

To being happy


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



gingin said:


> To being happy


what the crap is that emoticon doing?


----------



## Gerard

My final tomorrow. Woopee! :lol


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

I'm looking forward to the Holidays, and Upcoming new year, as well as being able to move out on my own within a few months :boogie


----------



## sctork

17 days til D flies in from New Jersey to see me!!!!!!

13 days til christmas!!!!

7 hours til i can go home and crack open a beer 

:banana


----------



## itsmemaggi

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



sctork said:


> 17 days til D flies in from New Jersey to see me!!!!!!


:mushy



Lil Miss Fire said:


> being able to move out on my own within a few months :boogie


Are you going to go to Ohio? I know you have a good job, though, so you may want to stay. Man, if I could get out of my house... That's such an awesome thing to look forward to! :squeeze

I can't seem to get myself psyched up for the Holidays. My ex (the *******) and his mom (who hated me) were talking about doing the house really crazy for Christmas, and it hurts that I wasn't able to see it. My family's being lazy and so far we have ZERO Christmas decorations, and I haven't been in the best of moods to celebrate. But I'm SO happy for all of you!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes

I'm looking forward to the end of finals, the end of school (just two and a half more years!!!), when I finally get my own classroom, getting married, having kids (I'm obviously thinking WAY long-term, now; hopes and dreams keep me alive, so what can I say)...

Maybe making a close friend or two. One can hope. :sigh

Okay, happy thoughts... Um. I'm looking forward to the cruise I'm taking with my family, next year. My family vacations are awesome; there's going to be a lot of us, and we have so much fun.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## sctork

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



itsmemaggi said:


> (I'm obviously thinking WAY long-term, now; hopes and dreams keep me alive, so what can I say)...


 :squeeze

nothing wrong with that! besides, you gotta have goals, it keeps you on track 

the older i get it seems, the less time i have to do the christmas stuff i used to enjoy so much when i was a kid. its important to stop and do the decorating and the cookies and the snowman making though. it reminds me that life doesn't have to be so hectic all the time and its okay to just stop and enjoy what i have and how blessed i really am 

:heart


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry

I'm looking forward to spring, and seeing my garden thrive.


----------



## Gerard

look foward to Thursdays game.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

Going out to New York for like a week or two in June for my Cousin's wedding! :boogie


----------



## sctork

getting out of here :hide 

work sucks today, i just can't concentrate.... which is really a shame because i have a project deadline tomorrow and i have to take the morning off to let the HVAC ppl into my house to look at my heater.

sooooo i'm gonna be stuck here late tonight getting all this crap done 

i get to sleep in tomorrow though  :banana


----------



## Gerard

The Warriors game with my dad and cousins. :yes


----------



## Blue Oval

winter break 7 days and 35 minutes from now


----------



## Gerard

a relative who I haven't seen in like 10 years is coming over. :hide


----------



## justlistening

I'm looking forward to the day I actually start doing things again instead of looking forward to the fabulous scenarios in my head.


----------



## generalf

I'm looking forward to the birth of my second child, to leaving my current job, to starting my new job and offcourse I am looking froward to christmas!


----------



## Classified

The next trip I'm taking for work. It will be a good one.


----------



## Partofme

Celebrating New Year's with my boyfriend.


----------



## SAgirl

Seeing that cute guy at the gym who's surely losing weight due to the fact that he has to pull his shorts up. :yes Seeing him wipe his sweaty hands on his butt every few minutes. (This makes me laugh) Me, burning a hole through his shirt with my eyes since he's working out harder on that elliptical than all the skinny guy's there. Me, staring at his short brown hair. (I need something to look forward to) Damn, he motivates me.


----------



## Mads

I just got invited to attend a good friend's surprise graduation party this summer! She lives in Pennsylvania and I haven't seen her in three years (we met online 5 years ago). She'll be thrilled. I'm so excited!! I have to start saving money immediately.


----------



## njodis

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



justlistening said:


> I'm looking forward to the day I actually start doing things again instead of looking forward to the fabulous scenarios in my head.


That sounds like something I can relate to.


----------



## Bad Religion

I'm looking forward to getting my license and becoming a little more independent this year.


----------



## shiznit

I am looking forward to having all the great things I have ever wanted and will want in the future.


----------



## Anatomica

My art classes this semester, I think I'll really enjoy them.


----------



## archaic

School starting again so I can feel busy.


----------



## geeky

New episodes of LOST and Prison Break
Next release of my favorite Linux distributions 
Tomorrow, with hope


----------



## left blank

therapy


----------



## Equisgurl

date on sunday.. I havent gone out in a long time, and I really like this guy, so should be fun.


----------



## ymcfun

saving enough money to buy a house of my own (At some point in the distant future... :b )


----------



## sherrysilver

I'm looking foward to getting my Ged, :boogie


----------



## Softy785

I'm looking forward to overcoming social anxiety


----------



## fictionz

Looking forward to seeing a psychiatrist... and have therapy... and start to live a better life... and talk more to the people around me!


----------



## Equisgurl

sleep... I'm exhausted.. -_-


----------



## Equisgurl

this weekend :banana


----------



## sherrysilver

Perrap said:


> going to Arizona in February! I can't wait for warm weather


 Arizona, sounds nice


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm looking forward to the end of school and the beginning of school in August.
Also for this exam in April. I know I'll pass and can't wait until I do.


----------



## ShyFX

Recovering from this wretchid flu. And the Raptors Vs. Lakers game tonight.


----------



## andy1984

Getting throught the next few weeks... I'm moving out on my own and have no idea how to look after myself.


----------



## ubershy

To finally having health insurance. I'm self-employed and I just purchased some. It kicks in next month.


----------



## Softy785

I'm looking forward to graduating from college in about 2 1/2 months. I don't know what the future holds for me after that, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be ok, regardless.


----------



## Disintegrate

Warmer weather.


----------



## falling snow

...


----------



## TrinaandTriy

I am looking forward too my bf coming down from America. I love him so much It's only a matter of days. :boogie


----------



## darkangel

Flying to Europe and meeting my net guy in the summer


----------



## nairam

finish this semester on the 3rd week of March and spend summer in my province with my family and best friend..


----------



## Gerard

piano lesson


----------



## Equisgurl

sleep.. always sleep.


----------



## odd_one_out

Seeing my friend the weekend.


----------



## eyeguess

Friday March 9th 11:20 am - the start of Spring Break

ahhhh an entire week of doing nothing!!


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



eyeguess said:


> Friday March 9th 11:20 am - the start of Spring Break
> 
> ahhhh an entire week of doing nothing!!


Yeah, me too. I just can't wait. :yes


----------



## MidnightBlu

Hanging out with one of my good friends this Tuesday and sewing.


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



deadrun said:


> Hanging out with one of my good friends this Tuesday and sewing.


Awesome. I hope you have fun!


----------



## Gerard

Going to see a baseball game with my dad.


----------



## ghostbutterflies

I'm looking forward to traveling the world, maybe living in another country, experiencing relationships--both friendly and romantic--and, well, overcoming social phobia above all.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Getting off work this morning and getting a call from someone I like...and having the weekend off of course.


----------



## shiznit

living life with a positive outlook, no matter the situation.


----------



## MidnightBlu

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



unsure said:


> deadrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging out with one of my good friends this Tuesday and sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I hope you have fun!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I did have fun and I'm getting better at sewing, too. This is exciting.

I'm looking forward to hanging out with the guy I like.


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



deadrun said:


> unsure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging out with one of my good friends this Tuesday and sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I hope you have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I did have fun and I'm getting better at sewing, too. This is exciting.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hanging out with the guy I like.
Click to expand...

Awesome I hope something could develop between you two.


----------



## fraidycat

short term goal:
to get my hair did! it's a mess
stop browsing the frustration/coping forums so much. they been getting me down


long term:
long term travel again


----------



## Gerard

Easter party and SF Giants game with my dad!


----------



## ShyFX

Warm weather!!!


----------



## Noca

seeing my gf this weekend


----------



## bucknut12

NFL Draft...i'm a huge football fan. Yes, the Cleveland Browns will make it to a Superbowl in my lifetime. It has to happen!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Getting my psychiatrist appointment over with today and having the night off work.


----------



## Softy785

I'm looking forward to graduating from college in a few weeks and moving on in my life, in whatever direction that takes me


----------



## Gerard

My birthday! :lol


----------



## Danu

:hb happy birthday, whenever it is!  

I'm looking forward to next week being over (even though this week isn't over yet) because I have two huge exams and a project due. :shock :um


----------



## pandafan

I'm looking forward to a cruise this summer to Bermuda.


----------



## LoneLioness

New episodes of Lost, Desperate Housewives, Jerico and American Heiress.
Leveling to 70 on my druid in World of Warcraft and getting good gear and soloing old dungeons and making lots of gold
Getting revenge on my former best friend and the guy that hurt me
Eating meatloaf tomorrow
Getting a scanner
Getting a printer that actually works
New Chapters in one of my favorite fanfiction stories
Getting a kitten later this year
Being less tolerant of crap from others because I've learned my lesson when it comes to people
New true story magazines
Getting my cds and books from amazon.com


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Going out Monday night with a guy I'm crazy about. It's been like a year or so since we've seen eachother because of certain circumstances so it'll be great to see him again and he's the only guy I've had the most fun with.


----------



## Volume

Lost season 3 finale[/*:m:6bdec]
Prison Break[/*:m:6bdec]
Getting a job[/*:m:6bdec]
Socializing more[/*:m:6bdec]


----------



## jasonl34

*getting health insurance through my job I just got, so I can finally get some medication that I think Ive been in much need of. 
*Getting better at the guitar to the point where I can play ALL my fav songs
*getting 2 speeding tickets taken care of that I got over a year ago but never wanted to go into court to resolve, but also never wanted to just plead guilty to.
*switching to geico cuz I like their commercials(after previous one is done) lols, plus they are cheaper ...but really....him and Dana are getting back together!

Shows- the 4400, Rescue Me, Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Noca

House


----------



## kowabonga

When i'm done with school.


----------



## bent

I am looking forward to seeing my new girlfriend who has miraculously agreed to keep seeing me despite my various foibles...she is coming to visit me again in a few weeks 

Good things can happen even to me!


----------



## ShyFX

> I am looking forward to seeing my new girlfriend who has miraculously agreed to keep seeing me despite my various foibles...she is coming to visit me again in a few weeks


Awesome! congrats man!

I'm looking forward to the long weekend coming up.


----------



## Softy785

I'm looking forward to starting my new job in the beautiful city of irvine, ca (my first professional job; i just graduated from college). I'm also looking forward to meeting my soon-to-be roommate, moving to orange county, and basically having a lot more money and being more independent/getting away from parents. Basically, I have a LOT to look forward to right now!


----------



## sctork

My bf is flying in to see me in 8 days. :boogie :boogie :boogie I haven't seen him since January, so I really really miss just being able to give him a hug. I still get so nervous right before he gets here, so I'll be driving myself crazy cleaning and getting ready for his visit. Hopefully it'll make the next 192 hours move by a little quicker :b


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

The new season of Rob & Big. :lol


----------



## sean88

The end of school in 1 month!!! :banana  :banana :banana Adult life, hurrr I come! Oh, and college and meeting the babes.


----------



## njodis

Lost finale tomorrow.


----------



## WineKitty

Softy785 said:


> I'm looking forward to starting my new job in the beautiful city of irvine, ca (my first professional job; i just graduated from college). I'm also looking forward to meeting my soon-to-be roommate, moving to orange county, and basically having a lot more money and being more independent/getting away from parents. Basically, I have a LOT to look forward to right now!


Congrats....I hope the commute has gotten better than what it used to be. I used to commute from Riverside to Anaheim uke awful...of course that was a lonnnnggg time ago now, back in the early 90s.

Yes, I am a fossil.


----------



## WineKitty

I am looking forward to starting phlebotomy next month.....will be board certified before the beginning of winter and ready to work!!!


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

The new Marilyn Manson album.


----------



## tinselhair

Summer Vacation!!!

Star


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



tinselhair said:


> Summer Vacation!!!
> 
> Star


 :yes


----------



## Gerard

The French Open Final! 

gerard


----------



## Qolselanu

Being a better friend and the SAS meeting today.


----------



## Gerard

Qolselanu said:


> Being a better friend and the SAS meeting today.


Too cool Qolselanu! I bet it was awesome!


----------



## Gerard

Summer school or volunteer work!!!!


----------



## njodis

The only thing I ever look forward to is going to sleep.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Going out Monday night with some silly boy.


----------



## SilentProphet

Slipping in the shower and cracking my head open. Maybe it will loosen/tighten somethinn up so i wont have SA anymore :yes


----------



## jeremynd

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



SilentProphet said:


> Slipping in the shower and cracking my head open. Maybe it will loosen/tighten somethinn up so i wont have SA anymore :yes


It wont work. When I was 13 I got hit by a truck and thrown 30 ft and slammed onto the concrete. It did'nt change a thing... LOL


----------



## Nutnutnut

Right now, nothing that makes me very happy. Au contraire, I have exams that are coming :cry


----------



## SilentProphet

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



Strange Religion said:


> Going out Monday night with some silly boy.


I'm actually looking forward to hanging out with this silly girl on monday night... OMG ASHELY, is that you? LOL small world! what are the odds? I booked us a reservation at a wing eating place! Should be a great contest! hope you can eat a TON.


----------



## Babygirly

the jazz festival at my school


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



SilentProphet said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going out Monday night with some silly boy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to hanging out with this silly girl on monday night... OMG ASHELY, is that you? LOL small world! what are the odds? I booked us a reservation at a wing eating place! Should be a great contest! hope you can eat a TON.
Click to expand...

I'm hungry. :sigh


----------



## R

Well I'm going to laugh in all of your faces like that kid in the simpsons HAHA!!! Because This friday I am going to the beach!! For 10 days!!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

That's nice.

All I'm looking forward to right now is getting off work in the morning.


----------



## geeky

Therapist meeting 2.5 hours later.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

Watching this Hostel 2 dvd that I just got.


----------



## tinselhair

To flying to WV (on the 19th--YIKES--this Tuesday), then driving the rents to Nags Head, Tybee Island, and then to Spring Hill and Weeki Wachi -- Florida...and then drive back to WV and fly home.

I love traveling, too, and some day will fly abroad (hopefully)... :yes 

Star :banana


----------



## Noca

I look forward to a road trip to california


----------



## sean88

Calling the homie Eric Blair tomorrow for a tat appointment.


----------



## ghostgurl

Transformers and Harry Potter. :boogie


----------



## cookie

Moving interstate next year away from home.
Jumping out of a plane (with a parachute of course)


----------



## sean88

My tattoo.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

Going to the movies tomorrow.


----------



## Noca

getting a car


----------



## estse

Sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## sean88

*Re: re: What are you looking forward to?*



sean88 said:


> My tattoo.


My tattoo to stop stinging. lol


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

A cookout at work tomorrow mourning, going to see Transformers, and having Wednesday off.


----------



## fraidycat

going to california friday!!


----------



## Noca

getting oxycontin


----------



## NewDayRising

Making more progress in overcoming SA.


----------



## emptybottle

Seeing a therapist.

I'm so isolated and bored, that this bit of human contact is actually something to look forward to. I hope he won't be entirely unhelpful.


----------



## sean88

Signing up for college!


----------



## Hoppipolla

I'm looking foward to moving to Florida with my aunt in September. 

Although I'm pretty freaked too because I'll have to get a job and I hate interviews....


----------



## trixtium

having enough free time to go on a REAL vacation.


----------



## sean88

PIZZA!


----------



## geeky

Chicken wings!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Sunday night. The one night I'll have off before a 4 night stretch.
I wish I could make it stop and by "it", I mean everything.
Oh, this was positive thinking? Ah well.


----------



## smiles

i am moving out soon.... and I feel its the best for me in the long run!


----------



## Gena320

I look forward to practicing my cake decorating.


----------



## gwen

Thursday July 19th 2007, after 7pm.


----------



## Gena320

I look forward to reading my CBT book and practicing the techniques I'm learning...


----------



## MidnightBlu

Sleep.
Whole month of no school.
July 31, 2007 because my boyfriend is coming to see and spend time with me.
Decorating my room.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Nice, enjoy your time off from school!

I'm looking forward to having the weekend off. I have a 5 pm hair appointment Saturday so I'll be glad when that's outta the way.


----------



## srschirm

Being productive @ work today so hopefully I can feel a little better about myself...


----------



## Gerard

Awesome, you people. Looking forward to my Fall semester.


----------



## Gerard

My cousin's birthday party in Sacramento. 

Gerard


----------



## Volume

Friday night!


----------



## Halcyon

sleeping and hiding under the blankets


----------



## Roberto

Getting settled in with my classes and work-study job. The time draws nigh - I just realized this is my last week of vacation


----------



## Gerard

My new volunteer interview on Thursday.


----------



## sean88

Gettin' laid... one day...


----------



## Gerard

Couple of books from Amazon.com


----------



## sean88

My tattoo healing.


----------



## Gerard

I'm going to the SFMOMA on Friday and de Young on Saturday.


----------



## Gerard

I didn't go. I was lazy.

Off to piano lessons! 

Gerard


----------



## ShyFX

Getting internet hooked up in my new place.


----------



## Johnny1234

College! (next year)


----------



## Gerard

^Good luck Johny1234.

Me learning a Gershwin piece next week. Yes! :boogie 

Gerard


----------



## SilentProphet

new Down album "over the under" Comes out September 25th


----------



## Gerard

The weekend. I've been stressing everyday in school.


----------



## Noca

going to school


----------



## Danu

decorating for Christmas. Snow. Switching to running tights and gloves in the mornings instead of shorts.


----------



## FairleighCalm

A long run tomorrow then the movies.


----------



## Sierra83

Moving out, getting a car, travelling, going to school next year


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

.


----------



## Ally

Christina Aguilera's Back To Basics Tour dvd in November :clap


----------



## march_hare

Looking forward to seeing the Eighties Matchbox B-line Disaster in October, and erm, looking forward to dinner this evening (yummy roast lamb )


----------



## FairleighCalm

I just built a prototype of something I've "invented". I'm looking forward to finding an inexpensive patent search attorney...I know...what are the chances of that.


----------



## Gena320

Watching one of my favorite tv programs today at 12:30.


----------



## SusanStorm

I'm looking forward to the weekend,
going to two concerts soon
and going on a holiday this christmas


----------



## ShyFX

My sexy new TV being delivered this afternoon. :boogie


----------



## Fireflylight

visiting my aunt in California.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

getting off of probation....


----------



## Noca

spending next weekend with my new BF!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericj

...the end of my life?


----------



## Danu

having enough money to take music lessons someday


----------



## su0iruc

Winter Break and the end of the first semester of college.


----------



## nothing to fear

radiohead in rainbows discbox december 3rd!!


----------



## sctork

sleeping in for a change
oooh and having next weekend off from work. two whole days with no work! :banana :banana


----------



## missperfection

Graduating from college next August


----------



## su0iruc

Thanksgiving: Family and Food!


----------



## User57854

The day I finally snap out of this.


----------



## Gerard

Aunt's baby shower tomorrow.

Gerard


----------



## pyramidsong

Seeing Andrew Bird play live on Jan 11! :nw


----------



## Gerard

Piano lessons tomorrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Still looking forward to the holidays. Gonna be the best yet!


----------



## minimized

Going home today.


----------



## ShyFX

For the holidays to end so I don't have to work so freakin' hard. Arghhh....oh well, at least its Friday.


----------



## TheStig

Shedding an obessive crush that will hurt me if I don't


----------



## slyfox

Graduating from college

Maybe publishing a book someday


----------



## User57854

All of it.


----------



## nothing to fear

sweet, sweet unconsciousness.


----------



## njodis

meeting a certain someone.


----------



## Laicos

finishing my last final thursday.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

leaving my family in the past.......


----------



## Polar

Spring/Summer

And maybe I'll join a few friends on a trip to Bulgaria in a couple of months or so, which might be fun.


----------



## Aero

I'm looking forward to going out to Vegas next month to visit my sister. I'll be missing the last two days of school before vacation and I'll be back home the day before Easter


----------



## miss.filth

I'm looking forward to seeing Ministry in concert!! It's not til May but I just got my tickets I'm excited


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

looking forward to a cup of coffe right now...


----------



## ripewithdecay08

I'm looking forward to finally putting together a band and writing my own original material. Also looking forward to moving to Australia for a year or two. I am so utterly bored with Canada! It doesn't make things better that I hardly leave the house, but it's still just extremely boring and cold here anyway! Most of my online friends are Aussies, I love how easy it is to joke with them. Not to mention Aussie girls! Oh my friggin God. I am sold on the accent, seriously.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

looking forward to the summer


----------



## Mr. SandMan

at the moment, drinking orange juice....


----------



## ericj

In the near future: Skiing or snowboarding on the 23rd or 24th of this month. Probably skiing.

In the slightly-more-distant future: My upcoming summer trip.


----------



## ardrum

Grand Theft Auto 4?


----------



## HangNail

the summer, graduating, and going to grad school :yes


----------



## Mr. SandMan

hopefully....getting on some zanny's  lmao, legaly.....


----------



## morningmud

Big Brother series premier Tuesday...I know pathetic reality TV addict. I don't care, I love me some Big Brother & Survivor! opcorn


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

sleep


----------



## Gerard

Cool stuff, people.

Piano lessons tomorrow. 

Gerard


----------



## nothing to fear

radiohead in august


----------



## HangNail

spring break :boogie


----------



## papaya

getting to hang out with my lil bro tomorrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Getting out of class early today!


----------



## ardrum

Finishing my cleaning... I'm going to feel on top of the world. :lol


----------



## Aero

For spring to arrive. I can't wait for warmer weather. :boogie


----------



## morningmud

Today: watching Survivor & Lost tonight
Tomorrow: going back to Curves to work out again. Yay, I'm so excited and it's a social place!
:boogie


----------



## Mr. SandMan

better days....


----------



## SJG102185

The apocalypse


----------



## ardrum

The end of these snow storms. :sigh

(I should move to a warmer climate.)


----------



## Babygirly

Preparing a meal tomorrow and making cookies! yayayaya ^-^; Then! The weekend... wheeeee


----------



## gozinsky

Getting my own apartment again.


----------



## ShyFX

Chris Bosh to return to the lineup. My Raps are only 2-8 in the past 10 games. :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Understanding what the **** is going on.


----------



## LarryM

Getting a system worked out for the rest of my life.


----------



## taglog7

I am existed about living by myself
for a while until i get lonely


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## gozinsky

I'm looking forward to eating


----------



## nightmahr

Moving to Marquette for school... the summer there should be pleasant.


----------



## LarryM

My life has been changing a lot since December. Im looking foward to getting a regular life back.


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Seeing the doc again tonight


----------



## LarryM

Also I'm looking foward to my support group tonight. Its for deppression but 3 of us have social phobia. I had thought it would be hard to hook up with others but I got lucky!


----------



## morningmud

Seeing my son all dressed up. He's going to be wearing a suit for the 1st time to be in his dad's wedding. He's 18 and I've never seen him in a suit. Must buy camera, must buy camera!


----------



## Gerard

That's wonderful Dawn.

I have therapy tomorrow.


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## Gerard

Good luck Elisa!

Therapy next Tuesday at 3pm.

And Mental Health Advocacy meeting afterwards at 5 pm.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

these adderalls wearing off....


----------



## russophile1977

I'm looking forward to my cross-country move next month. I'm moving back to the city I went to university in, a city that I love and can't wait to get back to. The best thing is that this will be my last move ever, if I can help it. In the past I thought it would be fun to move to a new city every couple of years and experience living all over the country. I think it was an attempt to make myself appear ambitious and outgoing. Now I realize there's nothing wrong with staying in one city. I can't wait to get this move over with so that I can settle permanently and put roots down. It'll be great to have a place that feels like "home."

I'm looking foward to November, when I plan to travel to New Zealand.

I'm looking forward to getting back into driving lessons. Driving itself scares the crap out of me, but getting my licence would be a big accomplishment for me.


----------



## eripso_0003

- Saving money
- Getting a passing grade in my internship
- Gaining muscle (I try to workout everyday)
- Going back to college and: *Get into Toastmasters *Being a TA for the 2nd time *Starting and managing my own intramural soccer team for the 2nd time


----------



## ANCIENT

her...


----------



## Mr. SandMan

thursday...


----------



## Gerard

Mental Health Advocacy meeting :b


----------



## fraidycat

tennis lessons in the summer!!!!!!!!!!!!
god, the nice weather can't come fast enough

nardil kicking in, hopefully


----------



## WhatsThePoint

I'm looking forward to the day that I can finally say that I am truely happy with my life.


----------



## Polar

Next week

June and July

This fall

2010

2012

For various reasons.


----------



## Noca

my new Audi


----------



## InNeedOfALife

In the very short term - being able to stay home by myself without having panic attacks again.


----------



## Violette

Going for a luxurious swim this week, my only form of exercise will be good. I'm enjoying holidays from study too.


----------



## TorLin

every Thursday nights, i join up with my star wars group

July - Comic Convention in San Diego, Califonria


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

breakfast


----------



## Gerard

Therapy and Mental Health Advocacy meeting, tomorrow.


----------



## holtby43

Moving house if we ever get round to it.


----------



## batman can

Going to a Blue Jays game this Friday. Home opener.


----------



## Drella

Going away for college in 4 months. I was dreading it, but it seems like it'll probably be for the best.


----------



## Gerard

Good luck people.

Today's the day!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

thursday!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

-that new dermatologist contacting me
-getting back the results of my x-rays


----------



## ShyFX

The slow season has finally started at work, so I'm looking forward to dealing with less stress. Last year was probably the most stressful year I've ever had.


----------



## Gerard

Sister's birthday? :|


----------



## SJG102185

disneyworld tomorrow.


----------



## Gerard

Hey, have fun Sam.


----------



## TreeFrog

The semester ending (four more weeks-plus those dreadful exams)! This semester has been an SA nightmare. :sigh


----------



## morningmud

5:30 tomorrow, make that 6:00 tomorrow so I'll be home from work.


----------



## Just Lurking

Spring weather. I love the time of year between the lows of winter and highs of summer. (The happy mediums of Spring and Fall just don't last long enough.)


----------



## TorLin

4/9 finishing up my taxes
4/10 Star WARS meeting


----------



## holtby43

Tomorrow we get a new ISP. That sounds geeky.


----------



## starblob

Saturday 7th of June!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday

Medication working for me and volunteer work giving me space to breathe and confidence being with unknown people again.


----------



## RubyTuesday

torlin said:


> 4/9 finishing up my taxes
> 4/10 Star WARS meeting


Your avatar's fantastic :lol :nw :clap


----------



## RubyTuesday

An end. -Any kind will do.


----------



## johnny22

I look forward to my first solo flight. I have been training for over a month and hope it will be soon.


----------



## TorLin

currently looking forward of receiving my my federal + state tax return... money money money... my gift to spend...


----------



## Gerard

That's great you guys/gals. Hope the fun and best! 

Books from amazon.com today or tomorrow.  

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Danu

looking forward to getting my bike out of my parents shed and riding it to work and around.


----------



## Danu

oops. came here to post something and the only thing I could think of was riding my bike. already posted it! well, I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Sleeping tonight 
& also getting those tests over with. Ultrasound next week...at 7:30 in the morning lol. Yowch.


----------



## pariahgirl

I'm going to Las Vegas next month. :banana


----------



## redstardude

I look forward to buying myself a pizza oven


----------



## Gerard

Mental Health Advocacy the whole day in our capital, Sacramento on Thursday


----------



## ShyFX

I can't wait for the US election to be over. All I hear is Hillary this, Obama that...and I live in Canada.


----------



## Polar

This weekend!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

June 4th, 12th, and 26th.

Edit: and the 11th.


----------



## HoboQueen

ShyFX said:


> I can't wait for the US election to be over. All I hear is Hillary this, Obama that...and I live in Canada.


I'm with you on that. I love politics but I'm ready for the general election campaign to begin.


----------



## ANCIENT

the advice i'm suppose to get today. its going to be very helpful. probably the best advice i'll get this whole year (i think). i just hope its today.

i'm very exited about it.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

I am looking forward to graduating college, going to graduate school, working in biotech, and in the meantime finding true love, traveling the world, becoming fluent in the languages I'm learning, having a couple of kids, and buying a house on the Mediterranean coast...I get all tingly just thinking about it... :mushy


----------



## taglog7

Wow i really dont know
i mean my summer vacation just started, but there is no telling whether my old friends will invite me places or not.


----------



## sad life

death. relief from the prison that is this life.


----------



## Laicos

sad life said:


> death. relief from the prison that is this life.


Me too right now...


----------



## Babygirly

hitting the sack tonight -_- Zzz


----------



## Gerard

Hope it was swell, Babygirly.

Talking to my peer about being on the Mental Health Board of San Francisco


----------



## St0ne

Melbourne trip this weekend and 6 month trip the weekend after.


----------



## HoboQueen

The DNC meeting to decide on Florida and Michigan.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

As Babygirly mentioned, sleep.
And I better just pass out when my face hits the pillow too.


----------



## childofsolitude

Vacation. I don't care where I go. I just want to have FUN so I'm trying to get out of this funk to be able to enjoy life.


----------



## BeautifulSorta

The Tift Merritt concerts both Friday and Saturday next weekend. It's gonna be sooooo good! :lol


----------



## Gerard

Therapy...I'm really looking forward to therapy.. 

- Gerard


----------



## soldierforchrist

seeing jesus face to face,And finally having these problems end.


----------



## Gerard

^I agree with you Kyle.

Progoff Journal Intensive Journal Program workshop

http://www.intensivejournal.org/


----------



## seanybhoy

The Euro 2008 Finals.


----------



## spinal97

Getting a life, getting friends, getting a girl, getting rid of this anxiety/derpression and football season


----------



## njodis

2 hour lost finale tomorroooooow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

June 3rd (afternoon off woooooo!)
June 4th (2nd therapy appt.)

I can't focus at all right now. I should be thinking of things to bring up. 

!


----------



## Gerard

That's great you guys/gals!

I'm gonna go to the Mental Health Association of San Francisco right now and write some pieces on mental health advocacy.


----------



## Gerard

Finding volunteer work for the summer.


----------



## Gerard

I'm going to ask her to ground me.


----------



## X33

Starting an SSRI (Paxil, Lexapro) and hoping it works.


----------



## Polar

The game tonight!

:banana


----------



## Gerard

That's great you guys! I'm really hopeful and happy for your planned events. 

Volunteer counselor meeting, therapy, mental health advocacy meeting, tomorrow. 

This is going to be great! 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## TorLin

currently i can't wait for July because i will be going to San Diego to attend the biggest comic show, which is held every year in july, called Comic Con. ( http://www.comic-con.org/ )


----------



## conscious

sleep - although i dont have my bed yet so waking up is a chore. also trying to plan a trip to DR by the beginning of next year.


----------



## HoboQueen

My classes ending in two weeks. 

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Caligula

...


----------



## seanybhoy

The Champions League football tournament starting up in August you cant whack a european night at celtic park in front of 60'000 fans thats for sure.
Oh and 3rd july i wanna go see Roy Chubby Brown hes a foul mouthed stand up comedian that i used to watch as a kid but seeing him live is something i look forward to i just hope my anxiety does'nt mind**** me and stop me doing the things i love most " Crosses fingers".


----------



## Michael W

getting out of the Army in less than a year!


----------



## heartfailure

i'm finally seeking out some help, albeit a small step, just getting general counseling, someone to listen to me blab about whatever like once a week. it's not real therapy as i can't afford it, it's just a volunteer thing, but i am hoping to get something out of talking to an impartial, outside person who isn't family or someone who knows me.

i am naturally very anxious and nervous about this but i know it'll be a positive step as these people are here to help.


----------



## rawrguy

summer. parties!


----------



## User57854

5:30 p.m.


----------



## Ally

*Reading the novel "The Secret". 
*Spending a weekend with my bf.
*Fasting !!


----------



## emmitt

I'm looking forward to:

-autumn
-winter
-winning the Green Card Lottery


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Getting the ceremony over with. No more loose ends I just want to leave that place behind.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Hmmm....I'm looking forward to....August, when I can bury my nose in the textbooks again and work extra hard to get over SAD (hopefully)....oh yeah, and my vacation in the next three weeks for the first time in two years...



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Getting the ceremony over with. No more loose ends I just want to leave that place behind.


You must be graduating high school because you're expressing the very feelings that I had when I graduated high school, leaving and never looking back...If that's the case congratulations and good luck! It will definitely be a great feeling.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^Thanks. You are correct and it's finally over!


----------



## seanybhoy

Ally said:


> *Fasting !!


You muslim ?


----------



## Polar

2009 

Because then I'm out of here, if everything goes as planned.


----------



## ahmerw007

seanybhoy said:


> Ally said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fasting !!
> 
> 
> 
> You muslim ?
Click to expand...

The fasting season hasnt started for muslims yet, a lot of other cultures/religions have fasting as well.

Anyways I'm getting my wisdom teeth removed on Monday, can't wait to have those babies yanked out.


----------



## Illini_Pride

I plan to go to Wisconsin Dells with my family on Thurs. and spend the weekend up there. :banana


----------



## Ally

ahmerw007 said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ally said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fasting !!
> 
> 
> 
> You muslim ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fasting season hasnt started for muslims yet, a lot of other cultures/religions have fasting as well.
> 
> Anyways I'm getting my wisdom teeth removed on Monday, can't wait to have those babies yanked out.
Click to expand...

Nah, I'm not muslim, I just like to fast from time to time.

I'm looking forward to:

* Seeing my therapist weds.
* Writting D back.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Therapy Wednesday and dermatologist Friday. Well okay can't say the Friday appointment's got me pumped up but it's, again, the getting it over with part that I look forward to.


----------



## Ally

Going to see my bf tomorrow !! :yay


----------



## batman can

Getting a Froster with my gf.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Applying for that job.


----------



## R

Vacation Aug 21 to Aug 31 to Florida.... then i get another vacation to my hometown in PA in early Sept. for a wedding that i have to be in :rain But i made a deal and don't have to give a speech :banana


----------



## ShyFX

The end of this week.


----------



## emmitt

The beginning of the next semester.

Edit: Oh, I totally forgot to mention that I'm looking forward to the Olympics as well.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

moving...


----------



## Polar

Winning that poker tournament this weekend.

Or at least participating...


----------



## seanybhoy

Moving up another belt at karate in 3 weeks.


----------



## X33

Seeing a friend sometime later this summer.


----------



## Noca

tuesday


----------



## Ally

^Me too


----------



## ShyFX

Spending the $ I've been saving.


----------



## rufusmor

volunteering at the library this sat.


----------



## kimmie372

I am looking forward to starting over...


----------



## Gerard

That's great you people.

I get to see the social worker tomorrow on the Friendship Line. 

- Gerard


----------



## User57854

sleep


----------



## Kyaa

D:


----------



## Mr. SandMan

the weekend fair...


----------



## Gerard

^ Great, Nate!

What's it about?

I'm looking forward to my volunteer work on Saturday. 

- Gerard


----------



## Mr. SandMan

its just the local fair, once a year, and i just gotta go...


----------



## seanybhoy

The football season starting back up.


----------



## Polar

Spain in October

And getting the **** out of here. Sometime next year, hopefully.


----------



## conscious

-performing some spoken word poetry.
-setting up a date with my coworker.
-everyday knowing that one day, i'll know exactly what i want, plan it out, and feel successful.
-being able to look in the mirror and loving the person it reflects back, strength and weaknesses aside.


----------



## SADone

My nephew being born next week.


I'm actually looking foward to this upcoming fall semester so I can get back to studying and meeting/ being around new people.

Graduating and going to graduate school.


----------



## Bumble Bee

Seeing a movie tonight with my sis and her friend.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Immediate future: getting an Italian ice, this evening. YUM.

Not-too-distant future: having my baby. Neither of us (me or baby) seem to be very comfortable, at this point. 

More-distant-future: Buying a house. Hopefully we'll be able to save enough to make that happen.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## jtb3485

seeing Radiohead live in less than two weeks :boogie


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

nothing really, maybe i'll find something good to eat.


----------



## Eilicea

Seeing Portraits of Past with my best friend on August 30th. :banana

My internship ending in two weeks! :banana :banana

School starting so I can stop being isolated from people my own age for most of the week...everyone at the lab is over the age of 21. :no Although I keep IMing on the work computer when I haven't got any work to do. :lol

Actually going out next weekend instead of being bored as all hell. :banana :banana :banana


----------



## trancediva88

_My trip back home (in NY) in september! Cant wait to see my family and friends!!!_


----------



## seanybhoy

The Champions League Group Stage beginning.
Ooooh i cant wait.
Here is what the atmosphere is like at Celtic Park.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au4b7FUB ... re=related


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Side effects wearing off.


----------



## Ally

*Starting a new novel.
*Seeing my therapist.


----------



## Slim Shady

A 10 day residential meditation camp that I'm planning to attend in October.


----------



## ShyFX

Completely weening off effexor...I'm half way there.


----------



## Slim Shady

Right now I'm looking forward to going home after work and watching some Olympic action.


----------



## CandySays

Late September, when I get to see the Fab Faux (a band that specifically performs Beatles covers) play live with my whole family!


----------



## Snickersnack

CandySays said:


> Late September, when I get to see the Fab Faux (a band that specifically performs Beatles covers) play live with my whole family!


Sounds cool! I'm going camping with some friends (aka all 3 of them) tonight! It'll probably rain, but...still. Could be good stuff. I just hope they can find my new house, because I give godawful directions.


----------



## Polar

Spring 2009


----------



## CandySays

Snickersnack said:


> CandySays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late September, when I get to see the Fab Faux (a band that specifically performs Beatles covers) play live with my whole family!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds cool! I'm going camping with some friends (aka all 3 of them) tonight! It'll probably rain, but...still. Could be good stuff. I just hope they can find my new house, because I give godawful directions.
Click to expand...

Heh, yeah, it should be for sure! Camping sounds really fun, potential rain and all. If anything, rain may make for even more of a memorable, enjoyable experience lol. Haha, *cough*Mapquest?*cough*. They've probably already done that, though =)


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

having another cigarette...otherwise nothing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Talking to her about it as I was supposed to do today and didn't :con


----------



## Cured

I am going to hangout with a girl that I like tomorrow... She needs help in finance.


----------



## Snickersnack

CandySays said:


> Snickersnack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late September, when I get to see the Fab Faux (a band that specifically performs Beatles covers) play live with my whole family!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds cool! I'm going camping with some friends (aka all 3 of them) tonight! It'll probably rain, but...still. Could be good stuff. I just hope they can find my new house, because I give godawful directions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, yeah, it should be for sure! Camping sounds really fun, potential rain and all. If anything, rain may make for even more of a memorable, enjoyable experience lol. Haha, *cough*Mapquest?*cough*. They've probably already done that, though =)
Click to expand...

 :lol Right-I forgot they have weather on the Internets nowadays. It was actually really pleasant weather. I'm exhausted from both sleeping badly and having way more close social interaction than I'm used to all at once (there were 4 more people camping than I thought there would be), but it's all good. I should have really known when to leave today, though, since I ended up spending most of the day with them. However, I don't think anyone noticed how "off" I was starting to feel-which is good.


----------



## meltandflow

1)Way down the road when I'm out on my own! 
2)Also my appointment with my psych. tomorrow 
3)and my Architecture Class before that! That class is awesome. 
4)Coming home tomorrow from school
5)My room clean
6)Learning how to play piano very well
7)My computer getting cleaned up and fixed up
8)Hanging with my best friend Laura tomorrow (well hopefully) 

I think long term a lot of the time. But of course I'm human, I have plenty of short term ambitions as well ^.^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Shopping tomorrow & hopefully having the house to myself sometime this week.


----------



## ShyFX

Sleeping in tomorrow. This week has been brutal. And the 08/09 NBA season starting in October.


----------



## seanybhoy

The Celtic v Villareal match that's if i'm quick enough to get a ticket this time round.
But yeah i'll try my best.


----------



## Nickel

The day when I can make a new friend. I don't know when that'll be but I'm trying to stay twinkly eyed about it


----------



## pita

I'm looking forward to graduating. May 2010!


----------



## ShyFX

Emptying my bank account on something I've had my eye on.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

moving out! getting away from here! this place is eating away at my soul... i'm so excited about leaving. but it's not gonna happen soon.


----------



## jfk1116

Getting trough this fork in the road, and having a life I can be proud of!


----------



## Hellosunshine

Starting my humanitarian missions in Africa. I want to work in schools and start working for the United Nations. I want to teach English/Math and take care of children in an orphanage and traveling around the globe with (hopefully) a new friend or soulmate or a family member.


----------



## espearite

I look forward to a good St. Patrick's day.


----------



## slyfox

Summer vacation. I can't wait to get this semester over with.


----------



## march_hare

I'm looking forward to finishing all my essays , doing my exams... then SUMMER!! aah


----------



## macM

going on my dietetic placement and then summer where I can relax


----------



## seanybhoy

The weekend i guess.


----------



## Blondie789

I'm gonna have to say im looking forward to moving.I have been living in the same small town for the past 6 years and I cant take it anymore.I just want to move away and start all over and try to make new friends.


----------



## ericj

...an end to the pain. (Most likely the end of my life, but one can dream.)


----------



## ShawnLim

pita said:


> I'm looking forward to graduating. May 2010!


Almost the same as me but I'm 1 year earlier.
I'm looking forward to graduate in May 2009!!


----------



## bbarn

starting a life in the "real world." Being able to get/hold a job and moving out of the house.


----------



## ShawnLim

bbarn said:


> starting a life in the "real world." Being able to get/hold a job and moving out of the house.


What do you mean by 'real world'?

Are you a student as well?


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Tonight! Going to Niagra Falls for the night with my boyfriend, whom I haven't seen since last weekend! Sooo excited!


----------



## ShyFX

I'm soooooo looking forward to this weekend and sleeping in.


----------



## Phibes

In Australia. All tax payers are getting a free $900 "stimulus grant" from the government very soon to aid the economy so I'm really excited about that


----------



## Jerzy007

Meeting tonight, Knicks Games, March Madness, Mom's vodka rigattoni, Driving my car, working out, church, movie, and family!!


----------



## bbarn

ShawnLim said:


> What do you mean by 'real world'?
> 
> Are you a student as well?


yup still a student, thinking of doing more school


----------



## livinginfear

I look forward to huddling in bed with my kid and my dogs every night.


----------



## Black_Widow

Spending some extra time with my partner over the next couple days!


----------

